# DOT physicials



## mrolf (Dec 4, 2009)

How do you code when a patient comes in  to his Primary care physician for a DOT physical. Do you code differently if the patient has to have this done because his employer requires it  (mandated services) verses a self employed individual. Is this a preventative visit, or a 99456-work related examination.
Any help would be apprecited.  Thanks


----------



## brendalewing (Dec 4, 2009)

We use 99203PH for physicals for work, CDL or others, and we bill the company if work exam, or patient if not paid for by employer. DOT's and most work physicals are not covered by private insurance.


----------



## heidilbennett (Dec 4, 2009)

We use Diagnosis code V705 for a work related exam also the CPT of 99455


----------

